# Last Nights Pizza



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pizza is one of my favorites but it is near the top of things i cannot eat. But I do enjoy reading about the opportunities. 

Bud


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

Dont stick remaining pizza in hte frig...put in couch cussions..will be great in about 2 weeks. alcohol may need ot be involved.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It is hard to improve pizza but you might have found a way.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> It is hard to improve pizza but you might have found a way.


Wife thinks so. Forgot to mention the sauce was Classico Four Cheese pasta sauce.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I made homemade pizza the other night and it was good. My issue was the crust was not crispy enough. I need a pizza stone and a peel. I could barely pick up the slices. Maybe the oven was not hot enough. I did turn on convection after about 10 minutes to speed things up.

Bud. Why can't you have pizza? Stomach issue? Heartburn?
I had a guy tell me one place we all get pizza from never gives him heartburn. But everywhere else does give him heartburn. I found out why. The place uses cooked pizza sauce. Not raw.
I have never made or used a raw tomato sauce. I always use homemade marinara. Seems to be much easier on the stomach and the taste buds.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

di giorno croissant pizza,

I add peppers, onions, green olives, and extra cheese. Bake 400 for 16 minutes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Wife thinks so. Forgot to mention the sauce was Classico Four Cheese pasta sauce.


Just curious, what made you cook from scratch and then use a bottled sauce?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

geenowalker said:


> Dont stick remaining pizza in hte frig...put in couch cussions..will be great in about 2 weeks. alcohol may need ot be involved.


and you know this how? Haha


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I made what I thought was a really good pizza and used some anchovy paste in my tomato sauce. A certain younger person here wasn’t impressed and only said it was ‘OK’ so I didn’t bother again just for myself.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I made homemade pizza the other night and it was good. My issue was the crust was not crispy enough. I need a pizza stone and a peel. I could barely pick up the slices. Maybe the oven was not hot enough. I did turn on convection after about 10 minutes to speed things up.


Regular pizza oven runs about 700 deg. 550 would be good with a stone. I cook at 500 because I don't want to run the oven hotter. I think crispness of the crust is dependent on thickness as well as the dough. The rice flour helped but I have gotten very nice almost cracker like crust using AP flour. Bread flour will contribute to chewiness IMO. Crispness is also somewhat dependent on location in the oven I think.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I made what I thought was a really good pizza and used some anchovy paste in my tomato sauce. A certain younger person here wasn’t impressed and only said it was ‘OK’ so I didn’t bother again just for myself.


I love anchovies…after the pizza comes out of the oven is when I put on the anchovies.
If you put on the anchovies and then cook the pizza, the anchovies become salty and brittle.
The only time I put on the anchovies ahead of time - is if I press
the anchovies into the dough, for Sicilian Anchovy pizza.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I love anchovies…after the pizza comes out of the oven is when I put on the anchovies.
> If you put on the anchovies and then cook the pizza, the anchovies become salty and brittle.
> The only time I put on the anchovies ahead of time - is if I press
> the anchovies into the dough, for Sicilian Anchovy pizza.


Did you ever try the anchovy paste in the tube? it was a recipe some lady gave me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, never tried it, but I’ve seen Lydia use it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Pizza is one of my favorites but it is near the top of things i cannot eat. But I do enjoy reading about the opportunities.
> 
> Bud



I too can't eat conventional Pizza, the crust sends my glucose soaring.

So , I create what I call Pizza in a bowl.

Use all the topping ingredients, in a baking dish, without the Crust, and bake it for 15 minutes. 300 degrees

Browned Hamburger crumbled.

Browned Italian Sausage, crumbled.

Blend of 5 Mexican shredded Cheeses.

Mushrooms, sliced.

Sliced Black Olives, 

And I cheat, I buy a Jarred Mushroom pasta sauce, off the shelf.

Diced Green Bell Pepper. 

Diced Onion, if you like.



Divide it up into at least 5 servings, freeze 4 and have them one at a time over the next month and a half. 

No nasty Glucose spikes.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I too can't eat conventional Pizza, the crust sends my glucose soaring.
> 
> So , I create what I call Pizza in a bowl.
> 
> ...


When I’m dieting I take a tortilla, wet it and put it in the oven until crisp, then put pizza toppings, sauce cheese whatever on top and heat till cheese melts. It kills my pizza craving.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ed I do similar with my "no pasta pasta", Just a loaded sauce with cheese on top. 
For my pizza cheat I'm using LA BANDERITA Carb Counter Soft Tacos. 15 grams of carbs per 8" pizza. I use Pizza squeeze, motz cheese, and a variety of toppings. Sometimes 2. But it is way better than a full size regular pizza.

Bud


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Regular pizza oven runs about 700 deg. 550 would be good with a stone. I cook at 500 because I don't want to run the oven hotter. I think crispness of the crust is dependent on thickness as well as the dough. The rice flour helped but I have gotten very nice almost cracker like crust using AP flour. Bread flour will contribute to chewiness IMO. Crispness is also somewhat dependent on location in the oven I think.


I used bread flour and followed Bobby Flay's pizza crust recipe. I may have made it to thin? It was paper thin in the middle especially as I stretched the dough over a extra extra large pizza pan. And I did not bake it hot enough. 450f.
Next time I am going to par bake the crust. Then put all the toppings on.
Or get one from Side Street Pizza. They have great pizza. Cooked sauce pizza.



Two Knots said:


> I love anchovies…after the pizza comes out of the oven is when I put on the anchovies.
> If you put on the anchovies and then cook the pizza, the anchovies become salty and brittle.
> The only time I put on the anchovies ahead of time - is if I press
> the anchovies into the dough, for Sicilian Anchovy pizza.


Same here but for a very different reason. I'm the only one who likes anchovies. Also I don't want to heat the anchovies.



Startingover said:


> Did you ever try the anchovy paste in the tube? it was a recipe some lady gave me.


I keep one in the fridge at all times. From deviled eggs to clams with linguine, anchovy paste is umami at its best.
Even the filets disappear in most dish that cooks for any length of time.
The paste is a stand in for fillets. You can mash up the fillets if you need paste.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I used bread flour and followed Bobby Flay's pizza crust recipe. I may have made it to thin? It was paper thin in the middle especially as I stretched the dough over a extra extra large pizza pan. And I did not bake it hot enough. 450f.
> Next time I am going to par bake the crust. Then put all the toppings on.
> Or get one from Side Street Pizza. They have great pizza. Cooked sauce pizza.


Only difference between what I made and the Bobby Flay dough is the substitution of rice flour for a portion of wheat flour and I use about 7 fl. oz. water and 3 T. EVOO. This is the first time with rice flour, always AP or bread flour only in the past. Could still get a little crispy. I base mine on Peter Reinhardt's pizza dough.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Ed I do similar with my "no pasta pasta", Just a loaded sauce with cheese on top.
> For my pizza cheat I'm using LA BANDERITA Carb Counter Soft Tacos. 15 grams of carbs per 8" pizza. I use Pizza squeeze, motz cheese, and a variety of toppings. Sometimes 2. But it is way better than a full size regular pizza.
> 
> Bud



Yeah, the days of going into Godfather's, ordering a Large pizza, and a pitcher, and eating it all on site, are gone, aren't they?

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud and da-nagrog if glucose is a problem rice flour is similar to wheat flour on the carbs. Rice flour however, if gluten is a problem, has no gluten, at least the organic Arrow Head Mills rice flour I have says it doesn't. There are recipes on the internet for rice flour gluten free pizza crusts.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> When I’m dieting I take a tortilla, wet it and put it in the oven until crisp, then put pizza toppings, sauce cheese whatever on top and heat till cheese melts. It kills my pizza craving.


@Startingover here's an idea I picked up on another forum a long time ago. Idea came from a poster named Greekman in Greece.

Posted by Greekman on The Survivor Podcast Forums.

"The following delight i do recently.

You get (wheat) flour tortillas, and you put on half of it the filling the you like. In out case a pizza like combination.
You cook in the microwave a bit, then you transfer in a low temp non-stick pan. Fold it in half to make room for one more.
Then cook on both ides til about brown.. right before serving you score in half and fold.

the end result








so it is a tortilla with pizza filling folded like a crepe and eaten with your hand like a sandwich























On the right it is Feta, some hard salty cheese and Hungarian style Salami.
On the left it is Cheddar, ham, green pepper and some pizza sauce.
and a bite...







"


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Only difference between what I made and the Bobby Flay dough is the substitution of rice flour for a portion of wheat flour and I use about 7 fl. oz. water and 3 T. EVOO. This is the first time with rice flour, always AP or bread flour only in the past. Could still get a little crispy. I base mine on Peter Reinhardt's pizza dough.


I bought some rice flour the other day. I got it for my beer batter recipe. Its supposed to make the end result much crisper.
I plan to use the corn starch as always but use rice flour instead of AP flour.. I could not find rice flour in the store so I had to buy from Amazon. 
My soggy pizza actually tasted great. I could have actually folded up the slice and made believe thats how it was intended.......lol

I sometimes make pizza with Naan bread. Easy and quick.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I bought some rice flour the other day. I got it for my beer batter recipe. Its supposed to make the end result much crisper.
> I plan to use the corn starch as always but use rice flour instead of AP flour.. I could not find rice flour in the store so I had to buy from Amazon.
> My soggy pizza actually tasted great. I could have actually folded up the slice and made believe thats how it was intended.......lol
> 
> I sometimes make pizza with Naan bread. Easy and quick.


Yes corn starch and rice flour are supposed to make a batter crispier. I bought the rice flour I have on Amazon, a 6 pk of 1.5lb bags. Gad. But I intend to use it in batters for frying and Asian cooking also.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes corn starch and rice flour are supposed to make a batter crispier. I bought the rice flour I have on Amazon, a 6 pk of 1.5lb bags. Gad. But I intend to use it in batters for frying and Asian cooking also.


I got a 4lb bag for under $4.


----------

